# rrsync in authorized_keys



## marcux (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi all!
I need some help to become better at FreeBSD.
To handle rsync backups to make root be able to sync needed files I usually use:
from="X.X.X.X",command="/usr/share/doc/rsync-3.0.9/support/rrsync -ro /" .....
in my other machines (Linux) in authorized_keys.
I can not figure out the way to do it in FreeBSD.
When I install rsync with pkg, rrsync does not come with it.
What is the FreeBSD way to do this?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not part of the original rsync distribution, therefor it's not included.


----------



## NetSoerfer (Jun 11, 2017)

According to _https://rsync.samba.org/resources.html,_


> Rsync is distributed with the rrsync perl script that lets you restrict the rsync commands that can be run via ssh. (This is an enhanced version of Joe Smith's original.)



Wouldn't that be the original rsync distribution, or am I missing something here? I just came across this thread after reading the above on rsync.samba.org, and I'm just surprised by the apparent contradiction...


----------



## OlivierW (Jun 13, 2017)

rrsync is now present since the last release: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=441452


----------

